
Show HN: Marketing Analyst on Demand - ziggytk
http://channeloptimize.com
======
ziggytk
I've been hearing from a lot more friends at companies that're spending
marketing $s on channels beyond FB / Google / Twitter that they're spending a
lot of time aggregating / analyzing data. Want to get feedback on this
painpoint and what might make the offering more compelling.

